# Factory Wheel Balance



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Anomaly. My OEM FuelMax tires are fine at 19k miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Anomaly. My OEM FuelMax tires are fine at 19k miles.


Thanks.


----------

